# CASEMAN-D back as moderator for Case & Farmall!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

It is with great pleasure and excitement that I annouce 
caseman-d back as moderator in charge of all Case & Farmall
boards. Caseman-d, is a fabulous well-respected & experienced owner, restorator, & just all around great guy and I thank him for his friendship, loyality and dedication. 

Let's get back to serious tractoring and welcome Caseman-D
back to TF. 

Cheers,
Andy

:elephant: :jumpropeb artydanc :dancingfo :ufo: :blacksuit


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Welcome back Caseman-d.


:tractorsm :elephant: :elephant: 

:hello: :bouncy: :friends: 
:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Welcome back Caseman, awfully big shoes to fill, but in this case I'll bet they fit perfectly.

I think the forum just gets better evey day!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome back, Caseman! Looking forward to picking your brain when I get into restoreing the M!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome back Caseman!!

You helped me so much when I bought my SC getting it going and giving general advise. Its great to have you back:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back Tom! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you back and I am looking forward to catching up on your latest projects and adventures. Thanks so much for lending up your helping hand.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome back Caseman-d!!!!! Good to have you back with us. 

I like old tractors and think that Case and Farmall made some of the best. Will look forward to you demonstrating your expertise on and about them here on the Case and Farmall sections.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Well thanks for all the replies and the welcome back. I hope I can keep you all informed and answer all your questions. I hope to do some posting once I figure out this new computer. I am on a very slow dail-up so be patient
Caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caseman-d _
> *Well thanks for all the replies and the welcome back. I hope I can keep you all informed and answer all your questions. I hope to do some posting once I figure out this new computer. I am on a very slow dail-up so be patient
> Caseman-d *


Just the oppisite for me i'm on a very fast satellite connection but the operator is slower than hell!!

Welcome back!!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Here you go Caseman-d, A picture just for you!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/SpringdaleTractor007.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Great looking old tractor Dean!

What model is it and what is attached to the back?


----------

